# He's chewing off his softpaws



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

I took advice from another thread to put softpaws on Atlas to stop him from scratching up our hardwood floors. he left them alone for a few days and is chewing them off at night when we sleep.

Is there something bitter I can put on them that will keep him from chewing? It needs to be something that won't stain carpet or affect a hardwood floor.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have advice about the softpaws, but have you thought about getting his nails real short (over a period of time, of course) and keeping them short so his claws don't contact the floor? 

I like this page because it shows how to do that and how short you can keep them. That's what I would do.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Why not just take them off at night? Where does he sleep?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BlackGSD, if they're like the ones for cats, they're glued on (otherwise they wouldn't STAY on!). You can't really take them on and off.

I'd just keep the nails dremeled as short as possible like Carla suggests.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomBlackGSD, if they're like the ones for cats, they're glued on (otherwise they wouldn't STAY on!). You can't really take them on and off.










OK. Gotcha!









Since that is the case, I agree, I would just keep his nails very short. I really can't blame him for chewing them off, if someone glued something on my nails, I would chew it off too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI really can't blame him for chewing them off, if someone glued something on my nails, I would chew it off too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i agree.
i started using a grinder on my guys.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, they work good if they stay on. I use them on the center rear nails of both dogs. They're getting old and now drag those a bit. Theirs just fall off over time.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I use them on my cats. Mandi's nails were short when I got her and so I have been trimming them every other weekend to keep them that way. Plus she HATES her feet being touched and so I use this as an opportunity to get her more used to me wiggling her toes around.


----------

